# US airstrike hits hospital



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/03/asia/afghanistan-doctors-without-borders-hospital/index.

The U.S. has complained that Russia doesn't care about civilian casualties in it's air attacks, but then we pull this one off. How does this happen? This cannot get dismissed as "collateral damage." This bombing raid went on for over an hour, striking the hospital and surgical area with precision. So much for "surgical precision."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mistakes happen in war. An effective technique is to hide ordinance and other supplies under hospitals, orphanages, mosques and so on. If the other side dares to strike you get a big propaganda victory showing how evil and barbaric the other side is. What is the real story?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bad intelligence and no forward Air controllers.
Not the first won't be the last. We use to call it Friendly Fire. Right RPD?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I just can't get my mind around it. This hospital was established and known. It was the only surgery center in the region. Doctors Without Borders is a very well known organization. It's not like they had just set up a mobile M*A*S*H* tent. I realize that accidents happen and there are tragic deaths by friendly fire, but something went very, very wrong with this mission.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The politics and logistics of modern warfare are a bitch. I'm not sure what surprises me more; that this doesn't happen more often or that we even bother trying with the bazillion ROE's. It's war for crying out loud, not two-hand touch football!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So just "Kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out?" The U.S. has prided itself on the pinpoint accuracy of its surgical air strikes. Yes, there are going to be civilian casualties, although we try hard (maybe too hard sometimes) to avoid them. But a well known hospital, for crying out loud????


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I just can't get my mind around it. This hospital was established and known. It was the only surgery center in the region. Doctors Without Borders is a very well known organization. It's not like they had just set up a mobile M*A*S*H* tent. I realize that accidents happen and there are tragic deaths by friendly fire, but something went very, very wrong with this mission.


I think this happens way more than we know. =(


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe so, Mish. But Doctors Without Borders is not going to be quiet about this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And they should not be quiet. But in war, shit happens. A lot of the GPS systems in 
aircraft are programed with where not to go and drop ordinance. All it takes is a typo.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

It definitely took the wind out of Obama's sails in criticizing Russian air strikes on Assad's enemies in Syria, didn't it?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Some reports says enemy fighters were close other reports say there were 15 FIGHTERS that took up position in the hospital area.

I think they hit what they were aiming at...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I doubt if the facs(forward air controllers)were Americans.maybe it was a deliberate act.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

MM is probably right on this. last story I heard o fox radio was that the helicopter's started taking fire from the hospital compound. also if the guy/gal on the ground with the laser designator puts the red dot on the wrong target then you get a pe]recision hit on the wrong target


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no idea what happened and I damn sure don't believe all of what the media says.
All I know is that the idiot in chief is anti American. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Billy Roper said:


> It definitely took the wind out of Obama's sails in criticizing Russian air strikes on Assad's enemies in Syria, didn't it?


You really think the hypocrisy of his agenda is going to stop him from pushing it?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/03/asia/afghanistan-doctors-without-borders-hospital/index.
> 
> The U.S. has complained that Russia doesn't care about civilian casualties in it's air attacks, but then we pull this one off. How does this happen? This cannot get dismissed as "collateral damage." This bombing raid went on for over an hour, striking the hospital and surgical area with precision. So much for "surgical precision."


If the bad guys are in the hospital, blow up the hospital.

It actually CAN be written off as collateral damage.

Don't go soft and weak just because it seems cruel or hits close to home. Where the Bad guys are is where we need to bomb them. When the bad guys are in a place that we are bombing, the civilians who stay ACCEPT the risk by staying. They can leave, but they don't. Staying where they are is more important than not being blown up.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The hospital was allegedly a front for the bad guys. There was very little complaints in Afghanistan, like there were when Hamid Karzai was in charge, bless his heart.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If Osama bin laden is in a convenience store and they can prevent 9/11 by doing a precision airstrike on the 7/11. What do you do?
Yeah that's a bad analogy. Just because it's a hospital doesn't mean people can't go in and take it over. What if we had a magic circle and everyone in the circle was immune from prosecution or repercussions. Those people would flock to be in that circle. That's a better analogy indeed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

First, . . . let me say that I worked for a while at the 17th field hospital in downtown Saigon, . . . I've seen the 3 week old body of a USMC young man, pulled, bloated from the river. I've seen men not having been in country for 1 hour, . . . awaiting their turn to go into the ER, . . . and others.

Second, . . . my son is a FNP, a dedicated health care professional, . . . his wife is a PNP, . . . another dedicated health care professional. I'm extremely proud of both of them and the work they do.

I'm also in awe of the work done by other health care professionals such as doctors without borders, . . . but they took that assignment, . . . for the glory, for the money, for the chance to travel, for the privilege of working for folks who could never repay them, . . . they have my utmost respect and admiration.

BUT, . . . they chose to be in that environment, . . . and they knew it was not the tonsilectomy clinic at Harvard.

AND, . . . Until you have sat in the seat of the gun mount, . . . behind the M-60, . . . in the cockpit of the aircraft, . . . or on the controls of an undersea boomer, . . . you have no permission to run your mouth about the job THOSE folks do. 

NO, . . not one word, . . . just shut your face, . . . period.

They do it to the best of their abilities, . . . under frightful conditions, . . . under tremendous pressure, . . . knowing that EVERY TIME they do anything, . . . some loud mouth is going to jump to some wrong conclusion, . . . someone who HAS NOT been there, . . . AND HAS NOT done that, . . . AND WOULD mostly run from the chance to do it.

Been there, . . . done that, . . . been criticized, . . . told them the same as I'm telling you, . . . stuff it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> First, . . . let me say that I worked for a while at the 17th field hospital in downtown Saigon, . . . I've seen the 3 week old body of a USMC young man, pulled, bloated from the river. I've seen men not having been in country for 1 hour, . . . awaiting their turn to go into the ER, . . . and others.
> 
> Second, . . . my son is a FNP, a dedicated health care professional, . . . his wife is a PNP, . . . another dedicated health care professional. I'm extremely proud of both of them and the work they do.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, but I HAVE been there and I HAVE done it. And I would do it again. I just don't spout my mouth off about it. PTSD, if you will. That's why my heart breaks for those medical teams and their families.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Horse Hokey RN> The minute the bad guys took up station in that clinic then the Docs should have taken the patients and made a break for it. It's not like this is the first time the bad guys have done this sort of crap. 

But you took the position right up front in your two posts that We the USofA had done something very wrong. Perhaps it's time for you to put the blame on the folks that really caused this to happen. The Bad guys that took up positions in the clinic and the stupid docs that decided to stick around in the middle of a war zone instead of evacuating the site. And while we're on the subject of Docs w/o Borders screaming war crimes, perhaps they ought to keep their yap shut also


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

It will all come out in the wash - maybe. And I do have the right to my opinion and to say what I want, ROM. As does anyone on this forum. You are no one's CO here. Don't go spouting off orders about who can speak and who can't. You can believe me or not, but I've served my time and seen things most people can't imagine.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmmm , . . . I hear a Maytag running:

US military says Afghan forces, not US, requested airstrike that killed 22 in hospital | Fox News

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Mr Dwight,
I knew that the news media was slanting the story a certain way to begin with.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

That was a good video, Dwight. Thanks. It will be a story to follow.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Regardless. We cannot lose resolve. People die in war. This side, that side, and those caught in the middle. Lives are sacrificed that future generations may never know the horrors we know. Quitting devalues that sacrifice and THAT we CANNOT allow.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can not give the enemy a free inch or they will take a mile -it sucks but I sure as hell don't see anyone spotting off when we or the brits bombed the hell out of Germany-or when gemany bombed the hell out of Britain.
War is War - you do not win a war unless you can get your hands dirty- being soft and yelling about they did this or they did that makes no difference either support the troops or walk away and turn you back on them -but remember this they will remember you.
and RN I seriously doubt you have ever been behind a mini gun or an m60 or the fire controls of a gunship before in a battle, it is a hole new ball game when the rounds come ripping through the hull no matter were they come from -the islamics have a very well known and documented history of using civilians as shields.
and to them if your not a muzzy then you are the enemy no matter if your man woman or child and their law is an eye for and eye I say give it to them a full extent of their law.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is an unfortunate circumstance that in war innocent people die. Has always been the case and will always be the case. For some reason the American public wants and expects a clean, painless, war. Why do I have the feeling they have seen nothing yet. ( Just a feeling ) While performing a noble service, and the loss of life was tragic, they all new the risks involved in operating in a war zone. It's going to happen again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not going to comment on WHY the US is still in Afghanistan...but since we are, WHY are we allowing the ignorant, evil, islamists (Afghan's) to make any strategic military call? These people are dirty nasty 7th century evil incarnate who practice and worship a pedophile who espouses a geo-socio-political ideology of world domination.


Turn the whole place to glass.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Regardless. We cannot lose resolve. People die in war. This side, that side, and those caught in the middle. Lives are sacrificed that future generations may never know the horrors we know. Quitting devalues that sacrifice and THAT we CANNOT allow.


Is this where we are today?! "People die in war." We have devalued life to a point that is sickening. People do die in war, but that doesn't mean that we need to just brush it off and say oh well. How would you like if it was your family member that was caught in such a situation? I'm pretty sure the US PR team will make sure that we will never know exactly what happened.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Is this where we are today?! "People die in war." We have devalued life to a point that is sickening. People do die in war, but that doesn't mean that we need to just brush it off and say oh well. How would you like if it was your family member that was caught in such a situation? I'm pretty sure the US PR team will make sure that we will never know exactly what happened.


The reality is that War/Death/Evil/De-Valuation of Life has been around since shortly after the beginning of time. God created Man and Woman then they had two sons. One son later killed the other son. I'm pretty sure that was the beginning of the de-valuation of life.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> and RN I seriously doubt you have ever been behind a mini gun or an m60 or the fire controls of a gunship before in a battle,


No I have not. I've been on the medical side of war.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The reality is that War/Death/Evil/De-Valuation of Life has been around since shortly after the beginning of time. God created Man and Woman then they had two sons. One son later killed the other son. I'm pretty sure that was the beginning of the de-valuation of life.


Reality is we have devalued life because we don't have people fighting wars on our land. We get to remove ourselves from the emotional attachment of the bombs and death. I think the "Oh well" attitude would change if we had to live through it from a different prospective.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm not going to comment on WHY the US is still in Afghanistan...but since we are, WHY are we allowing the ignorant, evil, islamists (Afghan's) to make any strategic military call? These people are dirty nasty 7th century evil incarnate who practice and worship a pedophile who espouses a geo-socio-political ideology of world domination.
> 
> Turn the whole place to glass.


Quite right. Since when is our military at the discretion of a foreign country at all. This is not being asked in the media and it should be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Reality is we have devalued life because we don't have people fighting wars on our land. We get to remove ourselves from the emotional attachment of the bombs and death. I think the "Oh well" attitude would change if we had to live through it from a different prospective.


And if I had my way, WE would NEVER have to fight another war on our land.

If you assemble the Biggest, Baddest, Most Elite Military Fighting Machine, and allow that fighting machine to properly engage in war (read; Politicians stay away) then evil others tend to stay away too.

Peace through American Made Strength. (New Motto for Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made in America Pikes!)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Reality is we have devalued life because we don't have people fighting wars on our land. We get to remove ourselves from the emotional attachment of the bombs and death. I think the "Oh well" attitude would change if we had to live through it from a different prospective.


I think the probability of living that reality is closer at hand then many think Mish.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> First, . . . let me say that I worked for a while at the 17th field hospital in downtown Saigon, . . . I've seen the 3 week old body of a USMC young man, pulled, bloated from the river. I've seen men not having been in country for 1 hour, . . . awaiting their turn to go into the ER, . . . and others.
> 
> Second, . . . my son is a FNP, a dedicated health care professional, . . . his wife is a PNP, . . . another dedicated health care professional. I'm extremely proud of both of them and the work they do.
> 
> ...


You can stuff it!! lol

Guess what, I have a right to ask questions about what our military does. Checks and balances my friend. 
Am I questioning the guy on the front line? Nope!!! They are doing their job to the best of their ability and I would never blame them for decisions that are out of their hands. The people that can provide answers are the ones that give the commands. =)

Now, go stuff it, again!!! lol Just because I like saying that!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Pssst Mish! You can say "Stuff it" because men like Dwight and many others on this forum helped secure that right while evil doers were trying to remove that right from the world. )


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Spent 16 years in the military and I am a firm believer in the right to free speech.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> (Pssst Mish! You can say "Stuff it" because men like Dwight and many others on this forum helped secure that right while evil doers were trying to remove that right from the world. )


So, are you saying because Dwight and others on the forum have been in the military that I can't ever question anything our military does?

I appreciate every soldier that has served!! I can't imagine the sacrifices that they have made for our country. My questioning stuff in no way makes what they did for our country any less heroic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> So, are you saying because Dwight and others on the forum have been in the military that I can't ever question anything our military does?
> 
> I appreciate every soldier that has served!! I can't imagine the sacrifices that they have made for our country. My questioning stuff in no way makes what they did for our country any less heroic.


No, of course not! You and I are the poster boy and girl of free speech!

I was simply reminding you of what you already know....That our great country is still the pinnacle of freedom largely due to our military. :encouragement:

(Slippy then pulls out his Special Mish Calendar and counts back 28 days...):-?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> No, of course not! You and I are the poster boy and girl of free speech!
> 
> I was simply reminding you of what you already know....That our great country is still the pinnacle of freedom largely due to our military. :encouragement:
> 
> (Slippy then pulls out his Special Mish Calendar and counts back 28 days...):-?


LOL
OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!
Go suck an egg!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mish said:


> LOL
> OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!
> Go suck an egg!!


well you tend to think and say different when 20 minutes later the guy you had breakfast and chit chat with now has his brains is all over your face.
don't sugar coat it, don't try to make it politically correct- it is easy to talk shit when your not the one who is going to have to do it -you don't train a dog to kill then put it down cause it does.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Reality is we have devalued life because we don't have people fighting wars on our land. We get to remove ourselves from the emotional attachment of the bombs and death. *I think the "Oh well" attitude would change if we had to live through it from a different prospective.*


I tend to think our collective backs would stiffen, as would our resolve. The gloves would come off and we'd fight like mad dogs. Don't mess with us in our house - EVER.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Mistakes happen in war. An effective technique is to hide ordinance and other supplies under hospitals, orphanages, mosques and so on. If the other side dares to strike you get a big propaganda victory showing how evil and barbaric the other side is. What is the real story?


This kid is saying there might be a new world war brewing! I will admit I haven't been following things over here that closely, what do you guys think is he on to something?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My grandmother used to say that you shouldn't make a judgement on someone or something until you have actually lived what the person experienced. Imagining what something is like, is for books and movies not for life events. I have no idea what it feels like to shoot someone, no idea what it feels like to push a button and drop a bomb, no idea what it feels like to see a brother in arms shot and dying so I will not judge if they did the right thing. War is not a chess game where you can sit and analyze what your next move is, from what I have read, and been told you have milliseconds to make a decision and act.

I am saddened that a hospital was hit and that innocent lives were lost. I don't know the circumstances of what happened and why, I will probably never know. No matter what the circumstances were, innocent people died. They were in a combat area and knew that there were risks, they were willing to take those risks or they would not have been there. That doesn't diminish the sadness of their death, nor does it justify it. It does not take a genius to figure out that there is a chance you will die when you are in a war zone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Reality is we have devalued life because we don't have people fighting wars on our land. We get to remove ourselves from the emotional attachment of the bombs and death. I think the "Oh well" attitude would change if we had to live through it from a different prospective.


For some lucky people, but mot all of us.

A friend's father was a veteran of WWII, in the Pacific theater. My friend's father's job was to operate a flame thrower. He came back, sort of. He could never get the screams out of his head and was tormented his whole life. My friend later drank himself to death. Collateral damage, I suppose one could say.

Some of us were kids when neighbors were notified that their sons or husbands wouldn't be coming back from a place called Vietnam. We remember friends who had dads who weren't physically whole. Bullets and bombs have a way of destroying bones and muscle groups, and battlefields are the best places for trying to put people back together.

At work, the majority of us are veterans. Considering how long these corporate wars have been ongoing, you can imagine the number of "kids," here, who have been to either Iraq or Afghanistan, not to mention some other places. I've watched members of guard and reserve units leave and come back. I've watched how the multiple tours change them. Some are on mental meds, some handle it the old fashioned way of buying their meds from the Class VI store, one liter or two at a time.

The wars are being fought right here. The only thing is, some never see the casualties of the ongoing struggle except when they see a Wounded Warrior commerical


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Our neighbor put up a sign this year about the fireworks. The boys didn't even want to do sparklers because they didn't want to upset him because he got that way so we can say what we think. The effects of war or 'police actions' affect everyone differently.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> It will all come out in the wash - maybe. And I do have the right to my opinion and to say what I want, ROM. As does anyone on this forum. You are no one's CO here. Don't go spouting off orders about who can speak and who can't. You can believe me or not, but I've served my time and seen things most people can't imagine.


First Nursie - no one said you couldn't speak. No one said that you couldn't have your opinion. No one was giving you any orders. Simple statement on my part your first two posts were like the little people fro dr w/o borders and their claim of the strike was a war crime.

As for serving thnak you for your service. as for what you've seen hopefully hose images won't stay with you.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm not going to comment on WHY the US is still in Afghanistan...but since we are, WHY are we allowing the ignorant, evil, islamists (Afghan's) to make any strategic military call? These people are dirty nasty 7th century evil incarnate who practice and worship a pedophile who espouses a geo-socio-political ideology of world domination.
> 
> Turn the whole place to glass.


Slip old buddy this was nothing more than a call for fire from one of our allies whose troops are taking fire from hostiles in a building located in the rat hole. Remember we're the only ones with Puff the Magic Dragon.

And just for the record not all Afghans are bad folks.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> My grandmother used to say that you shouldn't make a judgement on someone or something until you have actually lived what the person experienced. Imagining what something is like, is for books and movies not for life events. I have no idea what it feels like to shoot someone, no idea what it feels like to push a button and drop a bomb, no idea what it feels like to see a brother in arms shot and dying so I will not judge if they did the right thing. War is not a chess game where you can sit and analyze what your next move is, from what I have read, and been told you have milliseconds to make a decision and act.
> 
> I am saddened that a hospital was hit and that innocent lives were lost. I don't know the circumstances of what happened and why, I will probably never know. No matter what the circumstances were, innocent people died. They were in a combat area and knew that there were risks, they were willing to take those risks or they would not have been there. That doesn't diminish the sadness of their death, nor does it justify it. It does not take a genius to figure out that there is a chance you will die when you are in a war zone.


thanks auntie


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Did my post get deleted?

Life is not valuable. It is what we do with our lives that has value. 

Death in defense of others is the greatest sacrifice. Death in support of a greater cause is right behind it. These deaths are NEVER to be mourned. Their LIVES are to be CELEBRATED. Mourning cheapens and devalues that sacrifice. 

We don't mourn because of the dead. They don't care, they are dead. We mourn out of SELFISH needs. Our own emotional health, healing a hole that exists in their absence. 

If you are a Christian you know God would have you die before you deny Him. It is not your life, but His. If He takes you Home, it was your time. Let that sink in. No one dies "before their time". 

Celebrate that those honored dead had the courage to stand and fight to the end. To continue fighting for their cause or fighting to save lives, or fighting to live. God has taken them home. And the enemy will believe the same, for in his eyes, he fights his own good fight. 

Celebrate that at least 1% of us has the intestinal fortitude, and physical ability, to make that stand. And that the rest of you will never have to because that 1% stood ready. Good men did evil things to evil men so YOU (ME, EVERYBODY) could sleep soundly in their beds tonight.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Jak, I agree with a lot of things you say. However, I can not agree with 99% of what you said at 5:45 today. I mourned because the world lost a great man who would not be able to do what he did on a daily basis. I mourned the loss of a person who always put everyone else before his own needs. I mourned the people that he would not be able to help in the future. It was not SELFISH!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

All I see in your post is: great man, daily help, people he helped, put people before himself. 

And you mourn your, and the world's, loss of him. 

Celebrate the man he was. Celebrate what he accomplished. Celebrate the mark he left. 

Strive to be the person he would be proud of. Strive to match the ideals and values he embodied that you admire. CELEBRATE what he was.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I try to do that Jak. I am sorry for my terse reply, his birthday is in 3 days. I get a little emotional around his birthday.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Not at all Auntie. 
But celebrating his life is better than tears. 
Worry, sorrow, fear are all wasted emotion. 
Worry about something that never happens and you miss being happy. 
Fear that which might not happen, or even that is happening breaks your concentration and clouds judgment. Also, time spent not being happy. 
Sorrow is over the past which cannot change, but can only be learned from. Learning is growing and growth is happiness in progress.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been thinking a lot about this thread. It's interesting that the top brass is now stating that the hospital bombing _was _a mistake. *IF* this is true - that a mistake _was _made (and it could be that Obama has ordered them to say this or else...), I actually find comfort in the admission of error. Let me explain. I grew up in a strong military family and was taught from day 1 to honor God and honor our flag. My father is a decorated veteran of both the Korean and Vietnam wars, including 2 Purple Hearts, the Bronze Star, and the Legion of Merit. A vivid memory of childhood is standing at attention for the bugle call "Taps" when the post flag was taken down at the end of the day - if we were driving, we pulled over and got out of the car.

Born overseas and with a foreign birth certificate (Mom couldn't make it to the Army hospital), I was naturalized as a young adult and proudly took the oath of allegiance, Naturalization Oath of Allegiance to the United States of America | USCIS promising to defend the Constitution and serve the United States, either with military or non-military service. I grew up knowing the USA was the greatest country in the world and that her military was also the greatest - not only in might, but also in _justice, mercy, and integrity._ This is what I still believe. I will be the first to stand up and put my hand over my heart when the flag passes. I am proud of our military and humbly indebted to every person who has served.

However, our reputation has been tarnished lately as basic human decency has been compromised for the sake of political correctness. Many top officers have been taken out of duty when they have spoken up for what they knew was right. Soldiers are punished for standing up to child abuse on our bases. Our moral compass seems to be swinging wildly off course at times. But I still hold a very high standard for our military and for our country. We still lead the world in compassion, mercy, justice, and freedom. That is the country I took an oath to defend. If we lose those values and standards, it will be a very sad day, not only for us, but for the entire world. Yes, there are atrocities associated with war, committed on every side. But the fact that we still recognize them for atrocities, and can recognize and admit error when it occurs, demonstrates that our values are still intact, for which I am thankful. The day we simply disregard life as collateral damage is a day closer to disregarding _all _our unalienable rights as Americans.

So anyone can tell me to shut my trap, if they like. We both have the freedom to do that - for me to speak, and for someone else to tell me that I don't have the right to speak. That's OK. That's what makes this country great. I will still respect you for your service and for the freedom I live under because of your service. And if any of you ever happen to come under my care, this Registered "Nursie" will treat you with dignity, respect, and courtesy, while giving you care of the highest professional standard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News Flash Air strikes often hit things other than intended targets.


----------

